# Where Have All The Rear Slides Gone?



## Cotay (Mar 3, 2014)

So I was looking around online and noticed that a few years ago there were a multitude of manufacturers that had TTs with rear slides. I see that Kodiak, KZ, and several Forest River products all came with either Queen or King rear slides. This year it seems that the Keystone Outback/Outback Terrains are the only brands with new rear slide models. Is there some reason that these have fallen out of favor with manufacturers? I personally see them as a fantastic upgrade path for folks coming from HTTs. What gives?


----------



## dapozer (Apr 4, 2013)

Jayco still has one in their lineup, resembles the 210rs, That the only other one I have seen lately.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I had one, never again. to hard to make bed and get into and out of


----------



## Cotay (Mar 3, 2014)

W5CI said:


> I had one, never again. to hard to make bed and get into and out of


It doesn't seem to me that they are any more difficult than a Hybrid TT. Also, the new rear King slides have you sleeping with your head toward the back. Maybe I'm just used to the Hybrid and think it isn't that difficult.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

At least in my area, the vast majority of the rear slides I have run into are Outbacks. Is it possible that the other manufacturers discontinued their rear slide models because the market was dominated by Keystone?


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

It's all based on market demand. Manufacturers discontinue floorplans/models that don't sell well. As for the Outback rear slides, sales must be good enough for Keystone to justify manufacturing them. I rarely see rear slide-out TT's at campgrounds I visit.


----------



## Cotay (Mar 3, 2014)

Todd&Regan said:


> It's all based on market demand. Manufacturers discontinue floorplans/models that don't sell well. As for the Outback rear slides, sales must be good enough for Keystone to justify manufacturing them. I rarely see rear slide-out TT's at campgrounds I visit.


I think it has got to be more complex than a simple market demand analysis. I wonder if the demand is there, but most manufacturers cannot justify production because their margins are erroded by warranty claims due to rear slide issues.


----------



## dapozer (Apr 4, 2013)

We love our 230rs and is perfect for how we camp, we also liked the idea of a 23 foot (27 really) trailer that extends when we got there. The only issue we have is the lack of a side slide as well. We looked at the 250rs but the slide did not fit our liking. Hard to have a rear slide and side slide at the same time, unless you are going with 30+ footers then that is a different game. The market is all over side slides and now slide both sides on TT's I think the market trends dont allow the rear slide to work due to the need for bigger side slides.


----------



## Hoots (Aug 31, 2013)

We were looking at a number of different RV's and have decided to buy a 2014 Outback 230RS. We feel it will fit our style of camping. Looking forwad to the coming camping season.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Long live the 230rs! Best model.... what? it's gone


----------

